# First smallie of the year!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My buddy Holmes (holmsvc) landed the first smallie of the year for our group of fishermen on the Sheyenne. A nice chunky 16 incher. Check out the pic...










Anyone else seeing smallies? This is the earliest I've seen a big prespawn female up in the shallows! Next week should be BIG!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats on the fish! I have never fished for smallies, but I have caught them before. I would like to fish for them, but I dont know where to do it?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Picked up my first last night, a chunky 10-incher.

Quak - Check with the DNR or GNF websites and find out where smallmouth are near you, then focus on structure like current breaks, rip-rap shorelines and any other obstructions that may be in the water...

Perhaps my article from last year will help you...
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/springsmallmouth.php


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks njsimonson, hopefully I will be able to get out this spring and catch some!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Qwak - Did you look up any good smallie waters around Forest Lake MN? How about that Sunrise River? Any fish in there?


----------

